# Raymarine Dragonfly



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Any owner/user reviews?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I've had mine since christmas.
Got it on sale at west for $499 with the gold navionics.
The charts are very detailed and more importantly accurate
Also the sounder is amazing, to a lot of guys on here a sounder is useless but I do a lot of bottomfishing and freedive/spearfishing and this unit is the bees knees,its hlped me find numerous nice ledges, and random coral heads. Its sounder is only accurate to 300ft but in reality that's all you need unless you plan on deep dropping. its also great for marking bait (again, awash with most users on this site)
For the money, the screen size, clarity, sounder, and charts are light years ahead of the comparibky priced gatmin 541 or 441. Some of the lowrances come close but I have replaced WAY too many at work to buy one myself (my personal opinion). Also, I was also a garmin person, which are easy to use. The raymarine takes a little playing with and possibky some reading of the owners manual buy once you figure it out its super simple because of the fact it only has one button and one knob.
My only gripe is a screen cover and flush mount kit are separate. There only about $10 each but that's it


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha typing on smartphones makes me sound illiterate.
Sorry about the typos


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Good to hear.  I am doing a restore on my 18' Kenner center console and was going to keep my Hummingbird finder and Garmin 441, but I just saw the Dragonfly ad last week and have been researching it since then.

I am going to get the 7" since I will be using both the sounder and the GPS.  I mainly fish the boat in lakes, but do take it offshore occasionally.  Going from two 4" decides down to one 7" device is a plus, and the added detail on the Dragonfly looks amazing.  

I like my Garmin and I use one on my poling skiff, but they get real expensive as you step up in screen size and detail.  The price for the higher rez versions are ridiculous - I hope that more competition like Dragonfly will level set Garmin prices.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

cut - 

What transducer are you using? It was recommended to me to get the in-hull for better clarity like the pictures show, but that adds another $300 to the price. I wanted to get your opinion on this, especially if you are using the transom mount.

You can get the unit separately without a transducer, but have to add in maps too. That pushes the price closer to $1,200, instead of $800.


----------



## Swamppro1 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have had one since they came out. I use it primarily in my kayak for the down vision in holes and marking structure. Great unit to say the least. Just bought a ranger banshee extreme with a brand new hds 5 gen 2 and will sell it and get another dragonfly. 
The detail is amazing. You will not be disappointed at all. 

I have some pictures and review here. 
Swamppro.blogspot.com


----------

